# Channel cattin today



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Wife and I hit Lake logan today, she outfished me as usual...And also caught the big fish below..It came on cut shad.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

nuthin agin yer wife but even DA MELLON can outfish you!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

hUH????? Da Mellon cant outfish anybody!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Some Things I'd Like to Point Out:

#1.) You see where Ms Flathunter is holding the fish, far away from the shore.... this is a very good idea right Jack. That way someone cant just let the giant 25 lb Channel cat slip out of their hand. Notice how the 10 lb Channel has grown!

#2.) Jack's poles are located where I was sitting when we went. You see he tried to give his wife the "lesser" spot, but it backfired.

#3.) No Picks of Jack w/ Fish. (I love that...... Jack..... No Fish...... HA, HA, HA)

#4.) No Picks of Jack w/ Fish. (I love that...... Jack..... No Fish...... HA, HA, HA)

#5.) No Picks of Jack w/ Fish. (I love that...... Jack..... No Fish...... HA, HA, HA)

#6.) No Picks of Jack w/ Fish. (I love that...... Jack..... No Fish...... HA, HA, HA)

#7.) No Picks of Jack w/ Fish. (I love that...... Jack..... No Fish...... HA, HA, HA)

#8.) Ms. Flathunter schools Jack again. Jack, arent you getting tired of that yet?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys you can see where Mellonhead, is very jealous of my vast knowledge, and fish catching abilitys...In fact he celebrates with vigor when I get :S ..But!!!!! he will eat the above words in a few weeks when I start posting pics of flatheads that I catch!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a nice lookin' channel, how much did it weigh?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The fish weighed 8.2-lbs


----------

